# Ace Attorney Investigations 2 [DS] NOT coming to the West?



## Feels Good Man (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/13406869

Skip to 29:40.

Sound like:
"Is Ace Attorney 2 coming to the west?"
"I assume it's Ace Attorney Investigations 2... the answer is no, sorry about that".

If true... WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 8, 2011)

Wait until Captivate '11 before jumping into any conclusions. Chances are they will probably announce it officially then.


----------



## omatic (Apr 8, 2011)

Super-mega-sadface. I'm shocked and saddened.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

Fan translation time! Let's rock.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG whatever. I didn't like the first one anyways (I LOVE the AJ & PW series) but still sad to hear.

This is JUST the start of Capcom games not coming to America...

SUPER MvC3 = Aussie exclusive

Monster Hunter 4 = SNES exclusive in Japan


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 8, 2011)

Fan translation anyone?


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

Speaking of Captivate, NeoGAF already has some threads on it. News embargo doesn't go down until the 12th. :/ Lamers.


----------



## haflore (Apr 8, 2011)

If this turns out to happen, or not as the case may be, then I will need to go learn Japanese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Understandable though, it kept getting pirated....


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 8, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> If this turns out to happen, or not as the case may be, then I will need to go learn Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piracy has nothing to do with this game. This game is very popular in Japan, but not in US. Majority of US gamers simply shown no interest to this game.


----------



## s4mid4re (Apr 8, 2011)

Seems like I'm one of the lucky bunch to be able to read some Jap.

Although an English translation wouldn't be bad since I've been playing the English ones.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 8, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear what your saying. but i gotta say its cause most Americans are lazy fucks.  i know a lot of people who will not touch it just cause they have to read to know whats going on.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does this one have courtroom? Or is it like the first one? If it is I'll not be missing a lot. Ace Attorney games don't feel good without epic court room battles.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 8, 2011)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> Does this one have courtroom? Or is it like the first one? If it is I'll not be missing a lot. Ace Attorney games don't feel good without epic court room battles.


no its just like AAI1


----------



## haflore (Apr 8, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that's true as well. I. Keep forgetting how much of the U.S. about adventure games.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 8, 2011)

Feels bad man. I was looking forward to this one...


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 8, 2011)

They probably new they weren't gonna earn as much with the 3DS in the market.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> They probably new they weren't gonna earn as much with the 3DS in the market.


Now they'll earn even less because we're just gonna fan translate it. *checks Court-Records to see if anyone's started yet.*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 8, 2011)

You never know, they just might localize it. Jumping to conclusions won't give you anything concrete.

Look at Harvest Moon, most people thought that wasn't going to get localized cause it wasn't announced quick enough for everyone, yet it's getting localized.

Just be patient.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> You never know, they just might localize it. Jumping to conclusions won't give you anything concrete.
> 
> Look at Harvest Moon, most people thought that wasn't going to get localized cause it wasn't announced quick enough for everyone, yet it's getting localized.
> 
> *Just be patient.*


Did you even watch the vid?
He outright said "no."


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 8, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Did you even watch the vid?
> He outright said "no."



No, I was oblivious to the fact that there was a video and just posted for no damn reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Natsume said the same thing. They changed their minds and decided to localize it.

I believe someone stated to wait until Captivate '11 just in case. There's no harm in waiting.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 8, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> You never know, they just might localize it. Jumping to conclusions won't give you anything concrete.
> 
> Look at Harvest Moon, most people thought that wasn't going to get localized cause it wasn't announced quick enough for everyone, yet it's getting localized.
> 
> Just be patient.


Well if I may go back a few months, Shu Takumi said that more likely than not, Phoenix Wright vs. Professor Layton wouldn't get localized due to the sales of the Ace Attorney games overseas.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe they are concentrating their funds to the 3ds now so the chances of truly getting an official translation is slim though i cant say a fan will not step up cuz i really think they will
its not too bad if they dont actually


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well if I may go back a few months, Shu Takumi said that more likely than not, Phoenix Wright vs. Professor Layton wouldn't get localized due to the sales of the Ace Attorney games overseas.



I'll keep an eye on the Japanese game sites for everyone then. Just in case something new pops up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2011)

Meh, you'd be surprised when the DS is on the end of its lifespan.

People realize there's still money to be made into it but don't want to dump a lot of money into developing a new game. So usually international games will get localized since all they really need to do is translate it, produce it, and ship it.

Considering the major cult following it has here at least, there'll probably be a fan translation of sorts.

I'd still wait to see what they do later in the year.


----------



## doyama (Apr 8, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> OMG whatever. I didn't like the first one anyways (I LOVE the AJ & PW series) but still sad to hear.
> 
> This is JUST the start of Capcom games not coming to America...
> 
> ...



Dunno I actually prefer the flow of the Gyakuten Kenji games much better than the Gyakuten Saiban games. I think it's because you're always 'doing' something constructive that makes it feel better maybe? While I love the convoluted story lines, I think a lot of times I was just zipping through the dialogue. I think the paring down of the 'exploration' part of the game helps the game feel more tight, instead of wandering around talking to everyone in the hopes that SOMETHING will trigger then next thing. Having it confined to one or two areas ensures you don't ever get lost or stuck usually.


----------



## doyama (Apr 8, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing there is news of some silly rubber phone strap things featuring SD versions of the characters of the Ace Attorney series...

WHY AREN'T THESE ON EBAY! I NEED THEM NOW! I CANNOT WAIT TILL MAY!!


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2011)

;A;
I'm not satisfied with this, I'm still hoping that it'll eventually get localized, no matter what anyone says. >:


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 8, 2011)

*knockback*

NRRGH! How can this be...?

Capcom, lemme say this; either you bring it here, or we will. Your choice.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 8, 2011)

Well fuck.

Life sucks


----------



## .Darky (Apr 8, 2011)

RAAAAAGE!

I'm surprised though, the Ace Attorney series is very popular in the US.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not going to lose hope, though. Maybe they'll change their mind.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2011)

They can't do this, not releasing an instalment of the series would leave a gaping hole in the franchise over in the West.
Holes would have to be filled in future releases, things would be unexplained, it'd turn into a clusterfuck of plotholes and issues that weakens the whole series.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> They can't do this, not releasing an instalment of the series would leave a gaping hole in the franchise over in the West.
> Holes would have to be filled in future releases, things would be unexplained, it'd turn into a clusterfuck of plotholes and issues that weakens the whole series.


This.

It would be like leaving a story untold, but then letting the other people hear the rest of the story.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 8, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the same but then I've never played the first....

Was the first installment "to be continued", is there confirmation of more titles in the series (such as AAI3, 4, 5, etc.), and are there other games or spin-offs that hint at AAI2?

It's still unfortunate for those that may be looking towards an NA release.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 8, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but if there's gonna be a 2 there, it should be here as well since they released the first here.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 9, 2011)

There's probably going to be at least a 3rd AAI, considering that's where PW left off. I'm still waiting for an AJ2, or GS5 as it's currently known as.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 9, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> RAAAAAGE!
> 
> I'm surprised though, the Ace Attorney series is very popular in the US.


Thing is, it's a cult classic.  It is popular, but mainstream/impatient gamers don't feel like reading all of the talking and just ignore the game altogether.  You'd be surprised, the sales were more than expected when it first came out (much more than expected), but now they're not so great (in their eyes, at least).


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not "to be continued" per se, but the story is continued, we get to see more of the character Kay Faraday (The Maya Fey to Miles Edgeworth).


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 9, 2011)

There's just something that urks me because of the way the guy said "No, Sorry 'bout that".

Usually when it comes to a popular franchise and there is no chance it'll come to the west, a developer will say something like "We don't have any plans to at this point, but maybe in the future" but no, we get a plain "No".

I don't buy it. *flashbacktoCatherineannouncment*


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Apr 9, 2011)

But... I haven't missed out on any AA title (except for that rare AA4 thing that Japan got that nobody cared about, Gyakuten Saiban Jiten or something) until now! I WANT.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2011)

Ace Attorney is now the Fire Emblem of Capcom. Sigh, I hope there's plans for a fan translation. There's already a full out walkthrough done but it's really not the same to play it and have no idea what you're doing XD


----------



## MigueelDnd (Apr 9, 2011)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> But... I haven't missed out on any AA title (except for that rare AA4 thing that Japan got that nobody cared about, Gyakuten Saiban Jiten or something) until now! I WANT.


That was just an enciclopedia with info from the previous Gyakuten Saiban, don't act like it's important or something.
It's really unlikely for them to unrelease that... but oh well, good thing I'm already starting to learning japanese. That may do if further installements and the crossover don't get to be released in English....


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 9, 2011)

No!!! This can't be true!!!!


----------



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2011)

I've yet to get through the rest of the games in the series (on the third atm) but it's a real shame if the rest don't get an English translation even if you learn Japanese you'll need a Japanese 3DS to play the 3DS games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (assuming piracy can't be reached)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I've yet to get through the rest of the games in the series (on the third atm) but it's a real shame if the rest don't get an English translation even if you learn Japanese you'll need a Japanese 3DS to play the 3DS games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace Attorney Investigations 2 is a _*DS*_ game.

Also, there hasn't been an Ace Attorney game confirmed or released for the 3DS.
except for that phoenix wright x layton crossover


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is the exact game he was talking about.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 9, 2011)

Whoa what... 
Hope it gets confirmed in the near future


----------



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2011)

I know, I was talking about the crossover. (since it is, sorta, an Ace Attorney game)


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 9, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> Ace Attorney is now the Fire Emblem of Capcom. Sigh, I hope there's plans for a fan translation. There's already a full out walkthrough done but it's really not the same to play it and have no idea what you're doing XD


My thoughts exactly. My favorite franchises on the DS, both not cared about by their own company!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Amiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? Even now, there isn't anything new with Fire Emblem at all, in Japan too. My hopes for FE4 remake were shattered. My hopes for FE3 Remake to get localized was shattered.

And for Ace Attorney Investigations 2 to just not come out is rather sad since all the other games made it here.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 10, 2011)

Christian Svensson on a thread from the Capcom forums said:
			
		

> The costs of localization are higher than the forecasted return. And no, it wouldn't sell more than Okamiden (which has already sold more than the first Investigations).
> 
> Could this content show up on some other platform somewhere down the line? Possibly, but there's nothing on that front for me to talk about. I realize there are fans who would like to have this and I'll be sure to explore ways that could happen viably in the future with our strategy and R&D teams but no promises.



Anybody else die a little inside after reading this?


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Christian Svensson on a thread from the Capcom forums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 10, 2011)

The truth is ( I mean it could very well be ) they' ll wait until the 3DS gets more popular and then they will just port the game and localize it for the western market charging full price ( 3DS price ) for a simple port of a 2 years old game just because it was " previously unreleased ".
I mean how much could it really cost to translate a bunch of text ? There are pretty good fan made translation out there done with very little resources, how difficult could it be for capcom to do it when they already have all the staff and the hired people to perform the job ?

It will come to us, but on the 3DS in a year or two, full price, localized and with very little enhancement to justify the full price tag .
It's all business.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2011)

Meh, if they wanted to save the price of production costs they could possibly just make a WiiWare version or an iPhone version like they did with the older titles. Its probably not as good as the DS experience but Capcom doesn't have to waste money on production costs.

That just seems the most logical course of action if they wanted to bring the game over.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Meh, if they wanted to save the price of production costs they could possibly just make a WiiWare version or an iPhone version like they did with the older titles. Its probably not as good as the DS experience but Capcom doesn't have to waste money on production costs.
> 
> That just seems the most logical course of action if they wanted to bring the game over.


Did you know there's an iPhone version of Ghost Trick?
Just saying.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 10, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. TO COURT RECORDS! It's fan translation time.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 10, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t know where he got those numbers from but from when I can gather from VGCharts AAI:ME sold 584,942 units in its liefetime and Okamiden sold 198,339 units til know. I know Okamiden isn`t out for too long over here but still as far as I can see it is a false statement to say Okamiden already sold more then AAI... Not that I don`t like Okami. As a matter of fact I like it more then AA (love both series though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but still I want to make clear that AAI wasn`t selling as bad as people think it did.

Also as far as I can see the US and Europe release of AAI makes half of the lifetime-sales (approx. 300 units), which is quite good imo.

It would really be a shame if it wouldn`t see a localization


----------



## machomuu (Apr 10, 2011)

It's sad really.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Japan saw a bunch of sequels last week, and they all performed below their predecessors.
> 
> Leading the way in Media Create's weekly sales chart was Ace Attorney Investigations 2, with just over 130,000 units. An impressive first week figure, but not as impressive as the original's 172,000 units from back in June 2009.


I though this would give them a little courage to localize it.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe we can hope for a WiiWare release.

I wasn't really expecting to have another AA game for at least 7-8 months anyway. (Based on the AA Track record of releases.) So maybe I'll get an announcement of something in that time.

That'd be better than nothing at all, right?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 11, 2011)

No, please no shitty WiiWare release. Those games are perfect for the DS.
I actually lost hope for an english localization. Someone should make a fan translation.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 11, 2011)

Christian Svensson on a thread from the Capcom forums said:
			
		

> I'll be having some conversations tomorrow with our roadmap planning team on this topic given the feedback here (Capcom Forums). I have a few ideas. We'll see what happens.



This gives me hope.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 11, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Christian Svensson on a thread from the Capcom forums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to this thread?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.capcom-unity.com/ask_capcom/go/...16881#492116881

For some reason, I was still in denial and was expecting an official release statement from Captivate today that the game was actually on its way over. *sigh*


----------



## doyama (Apr 12, 2011)

To be honest I was surprised they even bothered to translate any of the games. The fact that you had a good run is pretty impressive for a series that's pretty goofy outside of the Japanese market.

Perhaps you can find solace in that there might be a 3DS AA game in the works which might be worth translating.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 12, 2011)

ALso, there's this from the director of the AA series:







Which basically says: "Overseas fans are signing petitions to make overseas edition Ace Attorney Release available from Japan. (Signed e-mail address is required.)"

The fact that he even knows about the petition give me even more hope.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Go sign it now, everyone. I just did, lol.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 12, 2011)

If the costs of cartridges, packaging, manuals, testing costs and marketing expenses, sales commissions, freight and overhead are so high, why not make a multi language localiztion in japan in the first place? People would then actually import these games, which Capcom will profit from.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 12, 2011)

I think its more worrying that theres no information on the next main ace attorney game, in any shape or form.


----------



## omatic (Apr 12, 2011)

It'll be a real shame if we miss this part of the series. It also seems to indicate that the AA series isn't doing as well as it should be here in the U.S.


----------



## doyama (Apr 12, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> If the costs of cartridges, packaging, manuals, testing costs and marketing expenses, sales commissions, freight and overhead are so high, why not make a multi language localiztion in japan in the first place? People would then actually import these games, which Capcom will profit from.



A multi-language localization does not magically make those costs go away. There's very little overlap in terms of cost savings if you plan for multi-lingual localization. Most local costs need to be borne by the local subsidiary. Thus Capcom America needs to have its own marketing budgets, freight costs, etc. Same for Europe. Thus the number of units you are going to sell overseas really needs to make up for a lot of those fixed costs. If the numbers don't add up, then there's really not much point in doing the localization. Also remember that the AA series is first and foremost a Japanese franchise. It sells lots and lots of carts in Japan. I would consider it more of a 'cult classic' outside of Japan. A loyal fanbase, but certainly does not approach the numbers needed to sustain it, as has been indicated previously.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Apr 13, 2011)

Christian Svensson on a thread from the Capcom forums said:
			
		

> Guys, to be clear, internal conversations are ongoing and I've made a couple proposals that are being debated but to set expectations, even if something were to happen on any platform, it would be months before we'd announce anything as there's nothing in development currently (as previously stated).
> 
> In short, if you ask every couple days what the status is, my answer is unfortunately still going to be "no news to print" until hopefully someday that there is.
> 
> I do appreciate the passion but patience is definitely going to be a virtue here.



We're already breaking them.


----------



## eponie (Apr 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> OMG whatever. I didn't like the first one anyways (I LOVE the AJ & PW series) but still sad to hear.
> 
> This is JUST the start of Capcom games not coming to America...
> 
> ...



most review say this is way better than the first one.

Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
NA 157,884 / Worldwide 584,942

AA3
NA 265,277 / Worldwide 517,706	

AA4
NA 233,825 / Worldwide 869,797

Capcom really should the quality of Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth into account

Ace Attorney Investigations 2 sold 211,238 copies in Japan in nine weeks. Consider what happened there recently......


----------

